# Lambrusco recipe



## winenewby (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm ordering 6 gallons of imported Lambrusco juice thru a local supplier to be delivered at the beginning of Oct. Can someone direct me to a recipe to use for this juice. I would like to make it semi-dry.


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 20, 2010)

winenewby said:


> I'm ordering 6 gallons of imported Lambrusco juice thru a local supplier to be delivered at the beginning of Oct. Can someone direct me to a recipe to use for this juice. I would like to make it semi-dry.



sounds like u have a higher quality juice than the concentrate i started with for my first even wine. i did use a wine conditioner on mine and also oak spirals for 4 weeks. it has turned out a semi-dry, but i think the sweetness will increase as it ages, so be careful on that point. i followed the directions on my can, and it was pretty typical on the nutrient, energizer, etc. i also degassed it thoroughly, which isn't typical for a lambrusco. that would be a personal choice.


----------

